

New leaker disclosing U.S. secrets, government concludes - denzil_correa
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/08/05/politics/u-s-new-leaker/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
sebkomianos
I "like" the wording in the title: US _Secrets_. So, it's not like they are
leaking _OUR private data_ \- which shouldn't be being collected in the first
place. No, they are disclosing country secrets.

